# My landscape / seascape website, North Wales UK



## simonkit (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi, 

I am quite new to photography and have recently created my own landscape photography website. 

http://www.landscapephotographyuk.com/ 

The photographs are taken mainly in North Wales including Anglesey and Snowdonia. All critique / comments would be appreciated 

many thanks 

simon


----------



## pulpmojo (Dec 30, 2006)

new to photography huh? You must be a very fast learner. :hail:Seriously you have some very nice imagery there.


----------



## simonkit (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for the comments - I started with photography to any serious degree in March 2006 after buying my first decent camera. I'm very lucky to live in such a scenic area of the UK, it really makes you grab the camera & take as many shots as possible !!

simon


----------

